
How to setup and use parallel computing for R using RStudio in AWS in 5 minutes - ClementWalter
https://blog.sicara.com/speedup-r-rstudio-parallel-cloud-performance-aws-96d25c1b13e2
======
flavianh
R really is the best language for data science. Was looking for such a
tutorial to scale things up, thanks!

